# The Ammit 25 thread



## Rob Fisher

Geekvape's latest offering perked up my interest because @Richelo Killian told me it was awesome and also because it has an extended tank and with the way these new tanks drink juice an extended tank is a must for me anyway! Richelo told me to use the normal sized tank first but I need to see if the extended tank works for me so I ignored the suggestion and used the bigger tank. He says the smaller tank has better flavour than the bigger one... well the bigger tank is a Chicken Dinner so maybe the smaller one is a Peri Peri Chicken Dinner! 

The Ammit 25 has a fantastic deck to build on and I used a 3mm Staple Clapton from @RiaanRed and installing it was probably the easiest deck I have ever used since I was born! Wicked it with Royal Wick fluffed the tails and tucked them into the juice channels. Again really simple and so well designed. Juice flow control and easy to use... I go for full open always... 

Air flow for days... the newer tanks seem to have as much airflow as you could want and I closed the airflow down to one click. Love the click settings on the airflow.

Standard 510 drip tip and an 810 (Goon) option... 

And most important how is the flavour? It's excellent! 

So only pros for the Ammit 25 so far... and while I have only had it for an hour or two it has to be the best tank available in local shops today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tai

So the Ammit over SMM then for flavour Uncle @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> So the Ammit over SMM then for flavour Uncle @Rob Fisher ?



Yebo... the Ammit wins in all departments. I really wanna vape on it for a day or two to really give it a full test but everything about the Ammit 25 seems to be bloody brilliant. Just did my first refill and shut off the juice flow... filled it... opened the juice flow and off we go again with no leaking at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlphaDog

Cool review @Rob Fisher!
I always wonder however, how is a tank like this - which is essentially a single coil version of the Ammit Dual, better or equal to the flavour and vapour production of the dual coil variant?

I always find dual coil setups to provide a much better vape - all subjective I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

This looks like a real winner, crisp dense clouds and perfect for new vapers who want a RTA with an easy deck to build on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

AlphaDog said:


> Cool review @Rob Fisher!
> I always wonder however, how is a tank like this - which is essentially a single coil version of the Ammit Dual, better or equal to the flavour and vapour production of the dual coil variant?
> 
> I always find dual coil setups to provide a much better vape - all subjective I know



Not really sure... I dislike dual coils... pain in the bum to build and too hot normally for me...


----------



## Riaz

Damn here we go again 

Just when I thought I'm done buying another tank

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Andre

That deck absolutely looks like you just have to fasten the screws. Impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That deck absolutely looks like you just have to fasten the screws. Impressive.



That it is EXACTLY! So simple!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Refill number 4 for today... OK the tank wasn't completely empty (I like to fill the tank when the level gets to the top of the logo) and the tank is performing really well. Next test is to leave it overnight and give it a go in the morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff

@Rob Fisher how is the juice consumption vs the SMM?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @Rob Fisher how is the juice consumption vs the SMM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Heavy on juice. Not as heavy as expected but still a thirsty tank. Most new tanks are thirsty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @Rob Fisher how is the juice consumption vs the SMM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Ok just read your question. I would say the SMM is less thirsty than than the Ammit 25. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## @cliff

Rob Fisher said:


> Ok just read your question. I would say the SMM is less thirsty than than the Ammit 25.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your time, waiting for Amir's SMM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for trying this and sharing your views @Rob Fisher 
Sounds like the extemded tank on the Ammit is great, wonder what the capacity is?
Am interested to hear if it passes the "overnight test"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for trying this and sharing your views @Rob Fisher
> Sounds like the extemded tank on the Ammit is great, wonder what the capacity is?
> Am interested to hear if it passes the "overnight test"



Extended tank is 5ml and it passed the overnight test!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Extended tank is 5ml and it passed the overnight test!



Happy days !
5ml is nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Having spent some time with the Ammit 25 I'm really happy with it... the flavour is not as good as the Skyline and the Reaper and I think that's because it's a much airier tank but it's a damn fine tank and will stay in the arsenal. If you love lots of air this is most certainly the tank for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Having spent some time with the Ammit 25 I'm really happy with it... the flavour is not as good as the Skyline and the Reaper and I think that's because it's a much airier tank but it's a damn fine tank and will stay in the arsenal. If you love lots of air this is most certainly the tank for you.



I'm between the devil and the deep blue sea here. The reviews on both the SMM and the Ammit 25 are so damn good. I don't know which one to get 
Flavor is the main thing, but I also like a comfortable slightly restricted direct lung draw.


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> I'm between the devil and the deep blue sea here. The reviews on both the SMM and the Ammit 25 are so damn good. I don't know which one to get
> Flavor is the main thing, but I also like a comfortable slightly restricted direct lung draw.



@zadiac both tanks are really nice tanks... if I could only choose one I would take the Ammit 25 because of the really easy build deck and the 5ml option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher. Will make up my mind today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Thanks for your time, waiting for Amir's SMM



Next week Tuesday good for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff

Amir said:


> Next week Tuesday good for you?


Perfect @Amir
Just pm me the price and I'll pay you.


----------



## Amir

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Perfect @Amir
> Just pm me the price and I'll pay you.



Haha you PM me your offer and I'll give it to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Pulled the trigger on the Ammit25. Now let's see...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Ammit25. Now let's see...



same


----------



## Heino13

Where is best price currently? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

Heino13 said:


> Where is best price currently?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


http://vapeguy.co.za/geekvape-ammit-25-rta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Will also be getting mine during the next week or so. Looks like a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ammit 25 continues to impress... no leaking at all, great flavour and most important the extended tank! Rocking it old school on my Sheamus 18650 brass because the fire button is just so smooth!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

I have been vaping on my new Ammit 25 since this afternoon and the jury is still out. Will report tomorrow what I think of it. So far no leaking or condensation and the flavor is very good. Not brilliant, but very good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Geekvape's latest offering perked up my interest because @Richelo Killian told me it was awesome and also because it has an extended tank and with the way these new tanks drink juice an extended tank is a must for me anyway! Richelo told me to use the normal sized tank first but I need to see if the extended tank works for me so I ignored the suggestion and used the bigger tank. He says the smaller tank has better flavour than the bigger one... well the bigger tank is a Chicken Dinner so maybe the smaller one is a Peri Peri Chicken Dinner!
> 
> The Ammit 25 has a fantastic deck to build on and I used a 3mm Staple Clapton from @RiaanRed and installing it was probably the easiest deck I have ever used since I was born! Wicked it with Royal Wick fluffed the tails and tucked them into the juice channels. Again really simple and so well designed. Juice flow control and easy to use... I go for full open always...
> 
> Air flow for days... the newer tanks seem to have as much airflow as you could want and I closed the airflow down to one click. Love the click settings on the airflow.
> 
> Standard 510 drip tip and an 810 (Goon) option...
> 
> And most important how is the flavour? It's excellent!
> 
> So only pros for the Ammit 25 so far... and while I have only had it for an hour or two it has to be the best tank available in local shops today.
> View attachment 99620
> View attachment 99621
> View attachment 99622
> View attachment 99623
> View attachment 99624
> View attachment 99625
> View attachment 99626
> View attachment 99627
> View attachment 99628
> View attachment 99629
> View attachment 99630


Well Rob I hope you're satisfied. I just got off eBay ordering the Ammit 25 so if the wife gets mad I'm blaming it all on you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Extended tank is 5ml and it passed the overnight test!


I've seen some reviews claiming the 2.5 glass produces much more flavor. What's your take?


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> I've seen some reviews claiming the 2.5 glass produces much more flavor. What's your take?



So I'm told... when my second one arrives I will try it.


----------



## Greyz

I just want to get the opinion of fellow Ammit 25'ers on your experience with placing your coils legs side up or leg side down.
I tried both and found I get much better flavour if the legs are on top and the coil sits below than the other way around.

.How do you place your coils and why?


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> I have been vaping on my new Ammit 25 since this afternoon and the jury is still out. Will report tomorrow what I think of it. So far no leaking or condensation and the flavor is very good. Not brilliant, but very good.



I just built and wicked mine with a coil from the serpent/hadaly box by @RiaanRed and I'm finding the flavor to be really, really good... Better than the SMM... Not an accurate comparison tho because its different coils but they both hail from the same box. Jury is still out here too... No leaking or condensation issues. Had a small spit back on the 3rd and 4th drag but once i upped the wattage it went away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> I just built and wicked mine with a coil from the serpent/hadaly box by @RiaanRed and I'm finding the flavor to be really, really good... Better than the SMM... Not an accurate comparison tho because its different coils but they both hail from the same box. Jury is still out here too... No leaking or condensation issues. Had a small spit back on the 3rd and 4th drag but once i upped the wattage it went away


Which size tank, Amir?


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Which size tank, Amir?



The small one... I'm loving it cause I got this tank at 9:30 and I've already changed juice 4 times.... It's like a big ass dripper


----------



## @cliff

@Amir, so your verdict SMM vs Ammit?
-Juice Consumption
-Airflow
My SMM is only arriving this morning, flight delays!!


----------



## Amir

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @Amir, so your verdict SMM vs Ammit?
> -Juice Consumption
> -Airflow
> My SMM is only arriving this morning, flight delays!!



Ammit 25 wins
-Juice consumption depends on coil (ammit 25 has option of extended tank)
-More airflow options on ammit 25 and clicky so thats nice
-Ammit has better flavor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Interesting to see how vastly different the wicking styles of Mike Vapes and Vaping with Vic are.

Mike uses a fat wad of cotton and cuts it short, then places it in the juicewell.

Vic uses a longer piece of cotton, fluffs it to the extreme.. and then places the BOTTOM part of the wick next to the juice holes and the top part of the wick on top of that into the juice well.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Interesting to see how vastly different the wicking styles of Mike Vapes and Vaping with Vic are.
> 
> Mike uses a fat wad of cotton and cuts it short, then places it in the juicewell.
> 
> Vic uses a longer piece of cotton, fluffs it to the extreme.. and then places the BOTTOM part of the wick next to the juice holes and the top part of the wick on top of that into the juice well.



six of one, half a dozen of the other. It's all one and the same thing so long as it works for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

How does the dual compare to the single?

Which is the better option to get?


----------



## PsyCLown

I am interested in getting one, but, how is the flavour compared to some of the better flavour chasing tanks out there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> I am interested in getting one, but, how is the flavour compared to some of the better flavour chasing tanks out there?



Not quite as good flavour as the flavour tanks... but clouds for days and very well made with no leaks and the easiest build ever!


----------



## zadiac

Soooo.......I've done my final test today between the Ammit 25 and the Kylin. The jury is in........and the diehard Ammit25 fans are not gonna like it.
This is from my experience and after a lot of re-coiling and re-wicking, I'm going to stick with the Kylin. The flavor is better for me and the airflow on the Ammit25 is just a tad too restricted for me. If I had 10% more airflow, I'd have liked it a lot more. For me, the flaovr is better on the Kylin than on the Ammit 25. I had the same coils at the same wattage in both of them and using the same juice. Kylin wins for me. Ammit goes to the vape bin (storage).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

zadiac said:


> Soooo.......I've done my final test today between the Ammit 25 and the Kylin. The jury is in........and the diehard Ammit25 fans are not gonna like it.
> This is from my experience and after a lot of re-coiling and re-wicking, I'm going to stick with the Kylin. The flavor is better for me and the airflow on the Ammit25 is just a tad too restricted for me. If I had 10% more airflow, I'd have liked it a lot more. For me, the flaovr is better on the Kylin than on the Ammit 25. I had the same coils at the same wattage in both of them and using the same juice. Kylin wins for me. Ammit goes to the vape bin (storage).



I must agree the Kylin is better on flavour and vapour compared to the Ammit 25, but the Kylin is intended for Dual and the Ammit 25 is Single coil. I don't think comparing the 2 is a fair assesment. Admittedly I've never run the Kylin in Single coil mode as I don't think a single coil will work so well with all that airflow and just 1 coil.
With that said, the Ammit 25 is the best Single coil RTA to date and the Kylin the best Dual coil RTA (if your lucky enouogh to own a non-leaking unit like I do).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Greyz said:


> I must agree the Kylin is better on flavour and vapour compared to the Ammit 25, but the Kylin is intended for Dual and the Ammit 25 is Single coil. I don't think comparing the 2 is a fair assesment. Admittedly I've never run the Kylin in Single coil mode as I don't think a single coil will work so well with all that airflow and just 1 coil.
> With that said, the Ammit 25 is the best Single coil RTA to date and the Kylin the best Dual coil RTA (if your lucky enouogh to own a non-leaking unit like I do).



At the moment I'm running a single coil in the Kylin and the flavor is still better than the Ammit. I tested with single coils only. I did not put dual coils in the Kylin, as that would be an unfair comparison. Like I said earlier, exactly the same coils, wattage and juice. I stand by my assesment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I have yet to try the Ammit 25, but I have the original Ammit 22, and this tank is by far the best tank for me in terms of flavour and build quality. In my experience, only once you dial in the right build for a particular atty, do you really know what it's capable of. I used the Ammit 22 for about two months before I stumbled on the perfect build for me. (PS, I only use "Good Boy by Wiener" in all the tanks I own)

I can't wait to get myself the 25, if for no other reason but the larger capacity. I love the Ammit brand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Alex said:


> I have yet to try the Ammit 25, but I have the original Ammit 22, and this tank is by far the best tank for me in terms of flavour and build quality. In my experience, only once you dial in the right build for a particular atty, do you really know what it's capable of. I used the Ammit 22 for about two months before I stumbled on the perfect build for me. (PS, I only use "Good Boy by Wiener" in all the tanks I own)
> 
> I can't wait to get myself the 25, if for no other reason but the larger capacity. I love the Ammit brand.


As an owner of both the Ammit 22 and 25, do you mind sharing the build you employ on the 22? 
Currently vaping on Good Boy O.A in the 25 but would like to try some in the 22.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Greyz said:


> As an owner of both the Ammit 22 and 25, do you mind sharing the build you employ on the 22?
> Currently vaping on Good Boy O.A in the 25 but would like to try some in the 22.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



@Greyz, it's really nothing special, just a standard clapton coil I got from vape club, 2.5 ID at about 0.4 ohms. The key for me was getting the wicking right, I went waay down on the cotton, like a real loose fit. The airflow is at about half way, and I run it on the Alien at 40w. I also found that closing the juice flow control before filling makes for a leak free experience.


----------



## Greyz

Alex said:


> @Greyz, it's really nothing special, just a standard clapton coil I got from vape club, 2.5 ID at about 0.4 ohms. The key for me was getting the wicking right, I went waay down on the cotton, like a real loose fit. The airflow is at about half way, and I run it on the Alien at 40w. I also found that closing the juice flow control before filling makes for a leak free experience.


Thanks for the reply @Alex, I've always run bigger diameter 3.5mm as I thought a bigger coil would take better advantage of the 3D airflow. I'll throw a 2.5mm build in and give it a bash. Like you I'm very stingy with the cotton, I find less cotton equals no dry hits. I'm yet to have her leak on me even once. So long as juice flow is closed when filling as you say. I think this is because we run such thin wick n tails.
If i must fault the 22 them it's the slight spit back I get For the first 2 or 3 hits after filling.

Thanks again for your advise I'll get some Clapton wire this weekend and take the 22 out. 
Just when I thought I'd found my happy place with the Ammit 22, 3.5mm Fused Clapton, along comes Alex to turn the Apple cart upside down 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnG

Wow! This seems like the tank I need to get. At the moment I have the Serpent Mini 22 on my Pico. I'm looking at getting the Smok t priv and I think I'll get one of these tanks as I'm not a fan of the tfv8 tanks.


----------



## PsyCLown

Well a bit disappointing that the flavour isn't quite as good as the Kylin.
I have a blue kylin on the way, I like the ease of single coil. So might still consider swapping the Kylin for an Ammit 25 single then.


----------



## Alex

Ok so I just got done putting together my brand new Raw Stainless Steel Ammit 25, the first thing I did was change out the 2ml glass for the larger 5ml one. The machining is beautiful on this tank, and everything screws together like butter. One thing I recall @Rob Fisher talking about was having the coil facing down like this

which turns out to be spot on as far as the awesome flavour I'm getting from this XXX liquid right now.

Overall impression so far.... This tank is incredible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rocking mine old school with new Paddy Vapes 20700 mech baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz

Chilling at work enjoying some Good Boy O.A and the Ammit 25 delivers every hit 






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

PsyCLown said:


> I am interested in getting one, but, how is the flavour compared to some of the better flavour chasing tanks out there?


I only have the Ammit 25 single but owning several very good flavor tanks ie.,Modfather,Aromamizer plus,Boreaus, this tank absolutely has very good flavor.It has become part of my daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Not quite as good flavour as the flavour tanks... but clouds for days and very well made with no leaks and the easiest build ever!


@Rob Fisher have you yet determined the flavor difference if any with the larger glass.I've only tried the small one and with the good flavor I'm getting I don't want to mess with success.


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher have you yet determined the flavor difference if any with the larger glass.I've only tried the small one and with the good flavor I'm getting I don't want to mess with success.



Not yet... my second Ammit is in bound and like you I'm happy with my build in the tall tank and don't want to disturb it. My guess is the smaller tank will be better flavour but by how much needs to be determined.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have so enjoyed the Ammit 25 that I searched the planet for a blue one and imported it. I'm going to run this Ammit in short mode to see if there is much of a difference in flavour. Oh my word this is the most simple build on the planet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> this is the most simple build on the planet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

aktorsyl said:


>



3mm Fused clapton and boom! All done! The design for the legs is just magnificent... and then simple bow tie wick and done!


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> 3mm Fused clapton and boom! All done! The design for the legs is just magnificent... and then simple bow tie wick and done!


I got one of @smilelykumeenit 's aliens in there but it's not seeing any action with the wicking being a colossal flustercuck for me 
In time... in time.


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I have so enjoyed the Ammit 25 that I searched the planet for a blue one and imported it. I'm going to run this Ammit in short mode to see if there is much of a difference in flavour. Oh my word this is the most simple build on the planet!
> View attachment 101504
> View attachment 101505



That combo looks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

aktorsyl said:


> I got one of @smilelykumeenit 's aliens in there but it's not seeing any action with the wicking being a colossal flustercuck for me
> In time... in time.



What wick are you using @aktorsyl? Are you making a Bowtie and trimming the top third off and then just tucking the tails into the juice holes loosely?


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> 3mm Fused clapton and boom! All done! The design for the legs is just magnificent... and then simple bow tie wick and done!


The build deck is absolutely fantastic. I have not had an easier and more pleasant experience building on an atomizer.

The wicking ... lets just say my noobness is letting me down. Getting it to not dry-hit is taking some (frustrating!) effort :|


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> The build deck is absolutely fantastic. I have not had an easier and more pleasant experience building on an atomizer.
> 
> The wicking ... lets just say my noobness is letting me down. Getting it to not dry-hit is taking some (frustrating!) effort :|



Go to this video @BigGuy did for Rob's ramblings... and go straight to 04:40 and watch how he does the Bowtie wicking... Boom! Done!

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Go to this video @BigGuy did for Rob's ramblings... and go straight to 04:40 and watch how he does the Bowtie wicking... Boom! Done!



Thanks a bunch for this video. I will definitely give this method a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Thanks a bunch for this video. I will definitely give this method a try!


@Rob Fisher, I tried to follow that process as best I could. I ended up with:








I put it together but it was still not quite there yet. My bad for not trimming it down enough.
I opened it up and trimmed it down a bit (shorter and narrower):








BOOM! She vapes! 
I think with a little bit of practice I should be able to get this right on the first try...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> @Rob Fisher, I tried to follow that process as best I could. I ended up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it together but it was still not quite there yet. My bad for not trimming it down enough.
> I opened it up and trimmed it down a bit (shorter and narrower):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM! She vapes!
> I think with a little bit of practice I should be able to get this right on the first try...



Yip you are well on the road to happy vaping there in the last pic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Why the hell do they make a juicewell that's bigger than the cotton that's supposed to go in there? Misleading a.f.
I suspect sadism.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip you are well on the road to happy vaping there in the last pic!


And the last test was to put it back on the Stick V8 as it hits a bit harder... no dry hits! Just flavor flavor flavor! 

Thanks a lot for the advice Rob. I really appreciate it. Practice makes perfect ... but a bit of expert advice makes for a great head start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> And the last test was to put it back on the Stick V8 as it hits a bit harder... no dry hits! Just flavor flavor flavor!
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advice Rob. I really appreciate it. Practice makes perfect ... but a bit of expert advice makes for a great head start!


I was about to say, you had better report back.
Ye gawds, it's 11pm but I have to try this now.
Episode 5!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> I was about to say, you had better report back.
> Ye gawds, it's 11pm but I have to try this now.
> Episode 5!


Good luck bud. May the wicking gods smile upon your build.
I look forward to checking in on Episode 5 tomorrow morning.
It is time to clock out. I've vaped myself into a stupor tonight with all the testing ... I should have run the 2ml tank :|


----------



## aktorsyl

You bloody geniuses.

Wicked the way @Rob Fisher showed us, and it works. I've been through 2 tanks so far, so it's theoretically still early days - but it's the best result I've had so far. It looks like it should flood, but it doesn't at all.

There was a bit of a false alarm at one point - I heard the familiar pops that start just before a dry hit happens (but this was on a long drag, it happened about 4 seconds in). But then I noticed the wattage was set to 38W... for this coil (0.25 ohm, framed stapled alien coil from @smilelykumeenit ) I found the sweet spot to be at 30W. That thing heats up FAST. I always thought that with resistance that low you need 40W+, but not in this case. Anyway! Back to 30W it went and boom. 6 second drag without a dry hit.

Not that I usually go for the 6-second drags. Usually mine are 3 seconds, maybe 4 seconds MAX if it's restricted hit. But I do turn my airflow to the smallest setting - I know Rob well enough by now to assume that's where he's got his at too  I also put a slightly smaller driptip on there.

The one downside to all the testing and rewicking and testing over the last week (it was the Ammit and the Skyclone in one week) was that I literally ran clean out of my stock of DIY juices. Did an emergency mixing session tonight.. I currently only have my menthol BB adv's left - but I'm certainly not brave enough to try those in the Ammit. Don't look so disappointed, @Silver  I like my lungs and throat in the shape that they are. I have ONE bottle of a reject DIY juice left somewhere, but it's a dead-on clone of Dettol. I'll pass. Unless the nicotine craving gets real, then, yknow.... FOR SCIENCE.

I was also just reminded of the fact that my wicking reports need to have a good measure of bad luck in them to satisfy the schadenfreude people have (you bastards), so I can at least happily report that the Skyclone leaked juice from the airholes a few minutes ago. Will report more on that in the Coppervape thread, but I know what's wrong this time.

Bloody hell, it's 1AM. What kind of masochistic hobby is this.

Wet-wicks-and-dry-hits co-host... out.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> You bloody geniuses.
> 
> Wicked the way @Rob Fisher showed us, and it works. I've been through 2 tanks so far, so it's theoretically still early days - but it's the best result I've had so far. It looks like it should flood, but it doesn't at all.
> 
> There was a bit of a false alarm at one point - I heard the familiar pops that start just before a dry hit happens (but this was on a long drag, it happened about 4 seconds in). But then I noticed the wattage was set to 38W... for this coil (0.25 ohm, framed stapled alien coil from @smilelykumeenit ) I found the sweet spot to be at 30W. That thing heats up FAST. I always thought that with resistance that low you need 40W+, but not in this case. Anyway! Back to 30W it went and boom. 6 second drag without a dry hit.
> 
> Not that I usually go for the 6-second drags. Usually mine are 3 seconds, maybe 4 seconds MAX if it's restricted hit. But I do turn my airflow to the smallest setting - I know Rob well enough by now to assume that's where he's got his at too  I also put a slightly smaller driptip on there.
> 
> The one downside to all the testing and rewicking and testing over the last week (it was the Ammit and the Skyclone in one week) was that I literally ran clean out of my stock of DIY juices. Did an emergency mixing session tonight.. I currently only have my menthol BB adv's left - but I'm certainly not brave enough to try those in the Ammit. Don't look so disappointed, @Silver  I like my lungs and throat in the shape that they are. I have ONE bottle of a reject DIY juice left somewhere, but it's a dead-on clone of Dettol. I'll pass. Unless the nicotine craving gets real, then, yknow.... FOR SCIENCE.
> 
> I was also just reminded of the fact that my wicking reports need to have a good measure of bad luck in them to satisfy the schadenfreude people have (you bastards), so I can at least happily report that the Skyclone leaked juice from the airholes a few minutes ago. Will report more on that in the Coppervape thread, but I know what's wrong this time.
> 
> Bloody hell, it's 1AM. What kind of masochistic hobby is this.
> 
> Wet-wicks-and-dry-hits co-host... out.


Awesome! Glad you got it running properly. It is such a nice vape when it plays nice. And with Rob's help it has not missed a beat since the latest build attempt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Awesome! Glad you got it running properly. It is such a nice vape when it plays nice. And with Rob's help it has not missed a beat since the latest build attempt.


Indeed, quite a relief to have it working.

This morning I even tried an 80vg juice in there. It wicked with zero issues. It made me feel so manly that I had to immediately brush my teeth with a coil brush and rinse with menthol concentrate.

But yes - immediately after a drag, there's a bubble. Don't let that bubble fool you! It's a clever decoy. Wait for the second bubble, and then you can have a go at it again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Got mine yesterday and I must say it is performing really well. I put in an alien coil and I am getting tremendous flavour out if this tank. It's not my preferred coil of choice as it's not as smooth as a fused clapton in Ni80. 

I am getting a little bit of spit back so I closed the juice flow control to half way and its chucking flavour. No dry hits at all on this one for me wicking with cotton bacon v2. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

So I got one for the GF as she got bored of her Engine Nano and such a pleasure to build!
Without a doubt I support team single coil, especially when it comes to ease of build.

Anyways, put some 22g ni80 flatwire in there, plain spaced build with 6 or 7 wraps (can't quite remember).
Flavour is alright but so far it certainly can't be compared to my Petri, perhaps I will try a different coil - like a flapton. After going through a tank and then starting on a 2nd tank, I noticed that it doesn't seem to wick 100% despite the fact that there are bubbles appearing after just about each pull. Then when trying to adjust the juice flow control I accidentally unscrewed the top cap a bit and a massive bubble appeared. I thought it was going to start leaking but much to my surprise it did not and taste improved for sure.

So after reading this thread again, seems as if you really need to thin out your wicks (I thought mine was pretty thin, perhaps not though) but the fact that it wicked really well after opening the top cap got me worried that there is an airlock issue with this tank - fortunately doesn't seem as if anyone else has had this issue so I will try again with a thinner wick. Might even try some Cotton Candy wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

PsyCLown said:


> So I got one for the GF as she got bored of her Engine Nano and such a pleasure to build!
> Without a doubt I support team single coil, especially when it comes to ease of build.
> 
> Anyways, put some 22g ni80 flatwire in there, plain spaced build with 6 or 7 wraps (can't quite remember).
> Flavour is alright but so far it certainly can't be compared to my Petri, perhaps I will try a different coil - like a flapton. After going through a tank and then starting on a 2nd tank, I noticed that it doesn't seem to wick 100% despite the fact that there are bubbles appearing after just about each pull. Then when trying to adjust the juice flow control I accidentally unscrewed the top cap a bit and a massive bubble appeared. I thought it was going to start leaking but much to my surprise it did not and taste improved for sure.
> 
> So after reading this thread again, seems as if you really need to thin out your wicks (I thought mine was pretty thin, perhaps not though) but the fact that it wicked really well after opening the top cap got me worried that there is an airlock issue with this tank - fortunately doesn't seem as if anyone else has had this issue so I will try again with a thinner wick. Might even try some Cotton Candy wick.


My issue also created bubbles when the topcap unscrewed.. but it came down to a bad batch of cotton, for me.
Once I fixed that it wicked and operated just fine.
Flavour is overhyped as hell though, to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

aktorsyl said:


> My issue also created bubbles when the topcap unscrewed.. but it came down to a bad batch of cotton, for me.
> Once I fixed that it wicked and operated just fine.
> Flavour is overhyped as hell though, to be honest.



Yeah, will give it a go with some different wicking.

I agree, either overhyped or some people are missing out on what good flavour is... Or my current build just isn't doing it justice. This is very clear with the Apex juice as it has some subtitles to it and it tastes extremely spot on in my Petri but in my Ammit 25, I just don't get all of the nuances of the juice and makes it feel like an average juice to be honest.

To be fair, this is the very first build and wick and it is anything but fancy!


----------



## zadiac

aktorsyl said:


> My issue also created bubbles when the topcap unscrewed.. but it came down to a bad batch of cotton, for me.
> Once I fixed that it wicked and operated just fine.
> Flavour is overhyped as hell though, to be honest.



Yeah, flavor is overhyped. Also, mine is leaking like hell. Tried like 50 different wicking methods and it keeps leaking. I'm done. To the bin. Today I'm going to buy an RDTA and try it out. Will be my first one ever. Will be the serpent RDTA. Let's see. I have one last tank incoming. The Reload. If that is crap as well, then I'm done with tanks. Will go back to squonking.


----------



## @cliff

zadiac said:


> Yeah, flavor is overhyped. Also, mine is leaking like hell. Tried like 50 different wicking methods and it keeps leaking. I'm done. To the bin. Today I'm going to buy an RDTA and try it out. Will be my first one ever. Will be the serpent RDTA. Let's see. I have one last tank incoming. The Reload. If that is crap as well, then I'm done with tanks. Will go back to squonking.


Let me know if you selling

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

So now that some time has passed, what's the verdict on the 2ml glass vs the 5ml glass for flavour?


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Yeah, flavor is overhyped. Also, mine is leaking like hell. Tried like 50 different wicking methods and it keeps leaking. I'm done. To the bin. Today I'm going to buy an RDTA and try it out. Will be my first one ever. Will be the serpent RDTA. Let's see. I have one last tank incoming. The Reload. If that is crap as well, then I'm done with tanks. Will go back to squonking.



Don't go for the serpent rdta. With big fingers like yours it will be a nightmare. Filling isn't the easiest either. Flavor is good but the small chamber gets really hot if u throw anything besides simple wire in there. The reload is just boss. Gonna get me another one when I'm back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> So now that some time has passed, what's the verdict on the 2ml glass vs the 5ml glass for flavour?



Not a huge difference in flavor but some guys have a more refined palate and with the 2ml glass the subtle nuances are a bit more pronounced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> Don't go for the serpent rdta. With big fingers like yours it will be a nightmare. Filling isn't the easiest either. Flavor is good but the small chamber gets really hot if u throw anything besides simple wire in there. The reload is just boss. Gonna get me another one when I'm back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually I found it quite easy to build on. It's tricky, yes, but not hard. Flavor is not brilliant, but it's good and there is no leaking or condensation. So this will have to do until the reload arrives and I'll see from there. I'm probably going to go back to squonking


----------



## PsyCLown

zadiac said:


> Actually I found it quite easy to build on. It's tricky, yes, but not hard. Flavor is not brilliant, but it's good and there is no leaking or condensation. So this will have to do until the reload arrives and I'll see from there. I'm probably going to go back to squonking


I am looking at squonking now to be honest. Seems like the way to go, leaning towards single coil due to ease of build and less watts required - so you can stick to a single battery squonk mod.

I believe the reload is very similar to the Petri? I really enjoy my Petri tank, heard the Reload is a tad better for flavour though.


----------



## zadiac

PsyCLown said:


> I am looking at squonking now to be honest. Seems like the way to go, leaning towards single coil due to ease of build and less watts required - so you can stick to a single battery squonk mod.
> 
> I believe the reload is very similar to the Petri? I really enjoy my Petri tank, heard the Reload is a tad better for flavour though.



Yeah, the reviews are very good. I'll see when I get it.


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Actually I found it quite easy to build on. It's tricky, yes, but not hard. Flavor is not brilliant, but it's good and there is no leaking or condensation. So this will have to do until the reload arrives and I'll see from there. I'm probably going to go back to squonking



If it works for you then I can't say much more. All in the search for the perfect vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sachin1804

Im looking for a single coil tank with good juice capacity. Narrowed it down to the Ammit 25 and the Pharaoh RTA. Pharaoh due to the extended tank section. But Im willing to sacrifice 2.5mls of capacity if the flavor is better on the Ammit. Any comments on this would help. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Sachin1804 said:


> Im looking for a single coil tank with good juice capacity. Narrowed it down to the Ammit 25 and the Pharaoh RTA. Pharaoh due to the extended tank section. But Im willing to sacrifice 2.5mls of capacity if the flavor is better on the Ammit. Any comments on this would help. Thanks guys


Never tried the Pharaoh RTA, but I did not enjoy the Pharaoh RDTA / RDA.
I'd take the Ammit 25's flavour over the Pharaoh RDTA flavour anyday!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

PsyCLown said:


> Never tried the Pharaoh RTA, but I did not enjoy the Pharaoh RDTA / RDA.
> I'd take the Ammit 25's flavour over the Pharaoh RDTA flavour anyday!


Well I tried the smaller glass today - and it does make a difference. Not a massive one, but it does make the Ammit able to compete a little better. With the bigger one it was rather "meh". Good, yes - but nothing to write home about. Now it's rotation-worthy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Speaking of the Ammit 25: what do y'all do for spitback? Lower or raise the coil? The top of my coil is more or less in line with the top of the posts, but after about 2 seconds I get a mean pop or two and a mouthful of juice. Wick is fine, I guess - tight but not too tight, the usual.

Lowering the wattage = cold vape with spitback, raising the wattage = hot vape with spitback


----------



## Alex

aktorsyl said:


> Speaking of the Ammit 25: what do y'all do for spitback? Lower or raise the coil? The top of my coil is more or less in line with the top of the posts, but after about 2 seconds I get a mean pop or two and a mouthful of juice. Wick is fine, I guess - tight but not too tight, the usual.
> 
> Lowering the wattage = cold vape with spitback, raising the wattage = hot vape with spitback



I don't get any spitback, this is my build spec:

2.5mm ID Clapton coil - 0.4ohm - positioned as low as possible to bottom airflow
barber shop rayon/cotton - just a snug fit
40Watts - 60/40 pg/vg
510 driptip
airflow half open.
mod power - normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Alex said:


> I don't get any spitback, this is my build spec:
> 
> 2.5mm ID Clapton coil - 0.4ohm - positioned as low as possible to bottom airflow
> barber shop rayon/cotton - just a snug fit
> 40Watts - 60/40 pg/vg
> 510 driptip
> airflow half open.
> mod power - normal.


Yup, pretty much an identical build to mine. I got the coil as low as I could - the deck edges stop the coil rod from moving any lower, so eventually I pressed down on the coil from the top to get it a little lower.


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, pretty much an identical build to mine. I got the coil as low as I could - the deck edges stop the coil rod from moving any lower, so eventually I pressed down on the coil from the top to get it a little lower.


Then it must be the cotton/wicking that is causing that. I'm convinced that is where we are failing. I'm rebuilding the Reload over and over again trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. My coil is fine. My placement is fine. My wicking is letting me down.
I've combed out the wicks to a point where you would think it would just flood the deck but all I'm getting is dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Then it must be the cotton/wicking that is causing that. I'm convinced that is where we are failing. I'm rebuilding the Reload over and over again trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. My coil is fine. My placement is fine. My wicking is letting me down.
> I've combed out the wicks to a point where you would think it would just flood the deck but all I'm getting is dry hits.


I'm getting the opposite now with the spitback lol.
I figured out the Ammit's dry hits at least. The problem is with the tails touching the juice well's deck. It should just cover the top and dangle down halfway at most, then youre' fine. Even with super-thin cotton, if the tails are too long they slam into the juice well's wicking holes when the vacuum forms, and create a seal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> I'm getting the opposite now with the spitback lol.
> I figured out the Ammit's dry hits at least. The problem is with the tails touching the juice well's deck. It should just cover the top and dangle down halfway at most, then youre' fine. Even with super-thin cotton, if the tails are too long they slam into the juice well's wicking holes when the vacuum forms, and create a seal.


I experimented with the tail length yesterday. When I had it shorter it would create large bubbles that got stuck unless I turned the tank to a 45degree angle.
The way the guy from Vaper's Corner wicked it the tails were touching the deck and it was created a bunch of smaller bubbles regardless of the orientation. I'm trying to reproduce that because that was an absolutely excellent vaping experience.
My attempt with shorter tails and bigger bubbles also created gurgling/spitback.
Oh and my Waternana tastes like perfume/potpourri so definitely doing the Dry Hits & Kak Mix thing currently  haha


----------



## Alex

aktorsyl said:


> I'm getting the opposite now with the spitback lol.
> I figured out the Ammit's dry hits at least. The problem is with the tails touching the juice well's deck. It should just cover the top and dangle down halfway at most, then youre' fine. Even with super-thin cotton, if the tails are too long they slam into the juice well's wicking holes when the vacuum forms, and create a seal.



Just out of curiosity, do you begin to inhale a split second before firing the coil? Because that's how I've always done it.


----------



## aktorsyl

Alex said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you begin to inhale a split second before firing the coil? Because that's how I've always done it.


Hm no, I usually fire for a split second before I start inhaling

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> I experimented with the tail length yesterday. When I had it shorter it would create large bubbles that got stuck unless I turned the tank to a 45degree angle.
> The way the guy from Vaper's Corner wicked it the tails were touching the deck and it was created a bunch of smaller bubbles regardless of the orientation. I'm trying to reproduce that because that was an absolutely excellent vaping experience.
> My attempt with shorter tails and bigger bubbles also created gurgling/spitback.
> Oh and my Waternana tastes like perfume/potpourri so definitely doing the Dry Hits & Kak Mix thing currently  haha


Lol agh nee. If you're sensitive to watermelon, you're going to be missing out on a wide range of flavour profiles - hope that's not the case.
The vacuum does pull the cotton tails down a bit though. For instance, mine was about halfway down the juice well. By the time the tank formed the vacuum, both tails were pulled to the bottom of the deck, but not so much that it sealed the wicking holes. What helps is to bring the cotton into the juice well with a kind of a "bow", like: (see attachment for epic drawing skillz)
You then create a bit of play.
Not saying this is the foolproof way to do it, just that that's how I eliminated dry hits on my side. I do have the spitback issue though (one maybe two pops per puff) so there's that to consider

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

I'm going to rebuild my Ammit 25 and new wicks, I'll take pics and post them. Hopefully that can help @TheV and @aktorsyl out - I've never had a leak or a dry hit with this tank which is very rare. 
Flavour is so good but coil placement is critical, too high and you get alot less flavour, too low and the airflow gets restricted too much. I lower my coil as low as the deck will allow before the rod cant push the coil lower. I find this is the perfect height. Wicking as like all my other atty's - not too loose and not tight, use the back of my tweezers to fluff up the tails, thin them a little so that left and right are even (OCD here) then trim just long enough so the tails touch the bottom of the juice well (not packed in there but just placed gently)

Pic's to follow shortly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV

Thank you @aktorsyl and @Greyz. I appreciate the information.
I think one of the things I still have to get right is the "not too loose and not tight" part of the wicking. I'm pretty new to all this and I don't really have a point of reference.
As far as I understand there must be resistance but it should not actually bend the coil out of place. I don't know if this is the right way to approach the initial wicking, but that is what I do.
I am on the upper limit of this though. I usually start with too much cotton and then work my way down to where I can just start pulling it through without deforming the coil. Don't know if this is a problem.
I'm on a mission to rebuild the Reload until I get it right!


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Thank you @aktorsyl and @Greyz. I appreciate the information.
> I think one of the things I still have to get right is the "not too loose and not tight" part of the wicking. I'm pretty new to all this and I don't really have a point of reference.
> As far as I understand there must be resistance but it should not actually bend the coil out of place. I don't know if this is the right way to approach the initial wicking, but that is what I do.
> I am on the upper limit of this though. I usually start with too much cotton and then work my way down to where I can just start pulling it through without deforming the coil. Don't know if this is a problem.
> I'm on a mission to rebuild the Reload until I get it right!


Wait until you use Streaky Cotton.. you'll very quickly learn how much is too much  It's so soft that it pulls apart if you pull it through the coil and it's too tight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Wait until you use Streaky Cotton.. you'll very quickly learn how much is too much  It's so soft that it pulls apart if you pull it through the coil and it's too tight.


I'm currently using streaky cotton, and yes it does pull apart quite easily 
So if I get the streaky cotton through does it mean it is "just right"?


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> I'm currently using streaky cotton, and yes it does pull apart quite easily
> So if I get the streaky cotton through does it mean it is "just right"?


I thin it out a biiiit more so that I can pull it without massive resistance. However, with Streaky Cotton I don't pull it back & forth like I did with CBv2, because it would break apart if I tried. Just one direction, and back half a centimeter, and done.

Streaky Cotton has so much air in it that I doubt you can easily go "too tight" on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Lol agh nee. If you're sensitive to watermelon, you're going to be missing out on a wide range of flavour profiles - hope that's not the case.
> The vacuum does pull the cotton tails down a bit though. For instance, mine was about halfway down the juice well. By the time the tank formed the vacuum, both tails were pulled to the bottom of the deck, but not so much that it sealed the wicking holes. What helps is to bring the cotton into the juice well with a kind of a "bow", like: (see attachment for epic drawing skillz)
> You then create a bit of play.
> Not saying this is the foolproof way to do it, just that that's how I eliminated dry hits on my side. I do have the spitback issue though (one maybe two pops per puff) so there's that to consider


Regarding the watermelon. I'll give it some time to steep, see if the flavor changes.
I'll also make a second batch with 2% and 2% instead of 3% and 1% to see how that would out for me.
I like watermelon, but this currently has an overly chemical perfume taste to it.


----------



## Greyz

@TheV I know I'm late to the pics party, work got in the way but nonetheless here comes my coil placement and wicking method for the Ammit 25.

Lets start the journey with a lovely 6 wrap 22G Flatwire Ni80 Clapton'd with 38G Ni 80 (made by UK Flatwire). 
Coil placement on this thing is so easy, they say it's what Stevie Wonder vapes on..... 

The perfect coil height is easily achievable - I dry burn the coil first then lower it as much as I can until the screwdriver\drill bit hits the deck then leave it there. The coils bottom should sit about 1-2mm above bottom airflow and the bottom third of the coil should be getting some 3D airflow action from the side airflow.



Wicking, so here's the bit where I think the dry hits are stemming from.
My wicking ritual, I tear off some JellyFish Cotton (Streaky or Bacon works fine too), roll it between my fingers like rolling a cig, then tghtly twist one end, feed the tighlty twisted end in first and pull through the coil till it gets tight, then back out 4-5mm so it a little looser.
I place the scissors against the thread and on the ledge and cut (see red lines on image below - yes my artistic skils are poor, moving on). I use the back of the tweezers to fluff up the tails and thin them out. 3mm coil requires no thininng just a nice fluff and she's good. 3.mm and up need the tails thinned a little as you don't want to jam pack your cotton in those wells.



Using my bent tweezers I lift and place the cotton into the juice wells, the trick comes in making sure the tails ends are standing in the juice well. I wish I could explain it better than that, I hope the pic and red lines help LOL



Now all thats left if to prime your wicks and your good to go. Now after thinning you might be tempted to think this isn't enough cotton, this thing will leak but it won't the cotton swells when wicked and fills the wells up so there is no leaking.



Side view showing the tails just touching the bottom of the juice wells.



I really hope this helps anyone who is battling with their Ammit 25 because eveyone should enjoy this amazing single coil RTA. #flavourflave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Heino13

Haven't had dry hits
But it leaks
When filling juice, it comes out and comes out between airflow ring and rind above it.... 

Seems like it's dripper time

Haven't had a single tank that doesn't eventually leak

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Heino13 said:


> Haven't had dry hits
> But it leaks
> When filling juice, it comes out and comes out between airflow ring and rind above it....
> 
> Seems like it's dripper time
> 
> Haven't had a single tank that doesn't eventually leak
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Assuming your juice flow is closed when filling, just a stab in the dark here but have you checked your 510 pin? My Ammit 25 510 pin still turned a full half turn before it was proper tight. When I bought the tank I noticed it shared the same airflow as the Kylin so first thing I did was to check and tighten the 510.
I've had no leaking from the Ammit 25 in the month or so I have owned it (touchwood)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV

Greyz said:


> @TheV I know I'm late to the pics party, work got in the way but nonetheless here comes my coil placement and wicking method for the Ammit 25.
> 
> Lets start the journey with a lovely 6 wrap 22G Flatwire Ni80 Clapton'd with 38G Ni 80 (made by UK Flatwire).
> Coil placement on this thing is so easy, they say it's what Stevie Wonder vapes on.....
> 
> The perfect coil height is easily achievable - I dry burn the coil first then lower it as much as I can until the screwdriver\drill bit hits the deck then leave it there. The coils bottom should sit about 1-2mm above bottom airflow and the bottom third of the coil should be getting some 3D airflow action from the side airflow.
> View attachment 103810
> 
> 
> Wicking, so here's the bit where I think the dry hits are stemming from.
> My wicking ritual, I tear off some JellyFish Cotton (Streaky or Bacon works fine too), roll it between my fingers like rolling a cig, then tghtly twist one end, feed the tighlty twisted end in first and pull through the coil till it gets tight, then back out 4-5mm so it a little looser.
> I place the scissors against the thread and on the ledge and cut (see red lines on image below - yes my artistic skils are poor, moving on). I use the back of the tweezers to fluff up the tails and thin them out. 3mm coil requires no thininng just a nice fluff and she's good. 3.mm and up need the tails thinned a little as you don't want to jam pack your cotton in those wells.
> View attachment 103817
> 
> 
> Using my bent tweezers I lift and place the cotton into the juice wells, the trick comes in making sure the tails ends are standing in the juice well. I wish I could explain it better than that, I hope the pic and red lines help LOL
> View attachment 103818
> 
> 
> Now all thats left if to prime your wicks and your good to go. Now after thinning you might be tempted to think this isn't enough cotton, this thing will leak but it won't the cotton swells when wicked and fills the wells up so there is no leaking.
> View attachment 103819
> 
> 
> Side view showing the tails just touching the bottom of the juice wells.
> View attachment 103820
> 
> 
> I really hope this helps anyone who is battling with their Ammit 25 because eveyone should enjoy this amazing single coil RTA. #flavourflave


Thanks for the very detailed and informative post. I really do appreciate it.
It would seem that I'm able to get much more cotton through initially than I'm actually supposed to.
Even on 3mm I'd have to trim down to almost 50% before I could put the cotton in the juice holes instead of stuffing it in.
Even though I don't own an Ammit anymore this is all still very useful information for me in general as I'm still learning "How to RTA"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

TheV said:


> @Rob Fisher, I tried to follow that process as best I could. I ended up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it together but it was still not quite there yet. My bad for not trimming it down enough.
> I opened it up and trimmed it down a bit (shorter and narrower):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM! She vapes!
> I think with a little bit of practice I should be able to get this right on the first try...


This is basically how I wicked mine out of the box and have been happily vapeing with out leaks or dry hits since!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Order a blue 25 for myself and a black 22 for the wife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas

I know this is not relevant to the Ammit 25mm, however I thought I'd post here because I am considering upgrading my mod and getting the Ammit 25mm.

Quite new to vaping and sitting on a Pico 75w currently. Quit cigs and started out with a SMOK AIO about 2 months ago. A friend recently gave me a Pico 75w free.

Purchased an Ammit 22mm cause my Melo 3 had an awful metal taste to it and got tired of paying too much for coils.

Firstly, using a RTA was new to me. I watched more videos than I could care for on youtube about RTA's, wicking, coils etc and decided on this RTA. First three times I screwed up with the build as I put either too much or too little cotton which would yield dry hits, bad wicking and a leaking RTA which put me off and I almost gave up on DIY and RTA tanks. 

I eventually got the cotton right, no more dry hits or leaking and really loving my Ammit 22mm. Vaping at 35w and such a satisfying experience.

At first I had an issue with wicking - bubbles got stuck at the juice flow holes and that's when I got dry hits after a few hits. Cannot use a high VG juice with this tank. It's not spacious enough to allow proper wicking with high VG juice. Max is 70/30.

My question is : Does the Ammit 25mm have enough space to allow for easy wicking and chain vaping? It seems RTA's require precision building otherwise they leak / give dry hits.


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,just started up my Ammit 25 today after much build up of courage,flavour is exceptional,nice clouds as well,half a tank finished in about 15mins,using a DNA coil Alien 2*26/38 KPN80 coming out at 0.15ohms at 40w,only gripe is when I closed the airflow to refill,then opened it again it started leaking bad,also it shows 0.15ohms but when I fire it jumps to 0.33ohms,what do you think the problem is? @Rob Fisher and others


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Slick jumping resistance is a sign that the coil isn't screwed down tight... not sure why closing and opeing the juice flow after a refil it would leak... is the tank all nice and closed tight... not slightly open?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> @Slick jumping resistance is a sign that the coil isn't screwed down tight... not sure why closing and opeing the juice flow after a refil it would leak... is the tank all nice and closed tight... not slightly open?


Ok after I changed batteries it asked 'new coil' so I said yes,now its stuck on 0.33ohms,so thats sorted,the tank is closed down good,do u think I put too much cotton to make it leak? Its resting now so il give it another go after breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slick said:


> Ok after I changed batteries it asked 'new coil' so I said yes,now its stuck on 0.33ohms,so thats sorted,the tank is closed down good,do u think I put too much cotton to make it leak? Its resting now so il give it another go after breakfast



It's been a while since I played with my Ammit's... let's see how you go after breakfast..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Slick said:


> Hey guys,just started up my Ammit 25 today after much build up of courage,flavour is exceptional,nice clouds as well,half a tank finished in about 15mins,using a DNA coil Alien 2*26/38 KPN80 coming out at 0.15ohms at 40w,only gripe is when I closed the airflow to refill,then opened it again it started leaking bad,also it shows 0.15ohms but when I fire it jumps to 0.33ohms,what do you think the problem is? @Rob Fisher and others
> 
> View attachment 106217
> View attachment 106218


You mention in your post you closed the airflow when refilling. You should be closing the juice flow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Slick said:


> Ok after I changed batteries it asked 'new coil' so I said yes,now its stuck on 0.33ohms,so thats sorted,the tank is closed down good,do u think I put too much cotton to make it leak? Its resting now so il give it another go after breakfast



Checklist:

Trim coil leads so there is no contact with chimney. (You'll notice this when trying to screw on the chimney)
Trim cotton length so that it just touches the bottom of juice port. 
Use a paperclip of similar pointed object to fine tune the wick position after juicing up the wick, make sure it's not touching any of the side or bottom air intake holes.
Hope this helps a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Slick

Dubz said:


> You mention in your post you closed the airflow when refilling. You should be closing the juice flow.


Was I supposed to close the juice flow and airflow when filling? Then open up both after its filled?


----------



## Slick

Alex said:


> Checklist:
> 
> Trim coil leads so there is no contact with chimney. (You'll notice this when trying to screw on the chimney)
> Trim cotton length so that it just touches the bottom of juice port.
> Use a paperclip of similar pointed object to fine tune the wick position after juicing up the wick, make sure it's not touching any of the side or bottom air intake holes.
> Hope this helps a bit.


Initially thats what happened,I could not screw the chimmey back on,so I pressed the leads in abit and then it closed,I have a feeling I used too much cotton,for now the leaking has stopped,will monitor it,thanks for the advice guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Slick said:


> Was I supposed to close the juice flow and airflow when filling? Then open up both after its filled?


No need to close the airflow when you close the juice flow - you can do both if you want to. And yes open up juice flow after refilling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Dubz said:


> No need to close the airflow when you close the juice flow - you can do both if you want to. And yes open up juice flow after refilling.


Oops,I did not know that! Thank you


----------



## Dubz

Slick said:


> Oops,I did not know that! Thank you


No problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Ok just an update,refilling as @Dubz instructed and no leaking at all,flavour is very good,very decent clouds,no dry hits or spitback,looks like I struck it lucky 1st time,also enjoying the fact that it guzzles juice as I have a ton of DIY juice

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## kev mac

Sachin1804 said:


> Im looking for a single coil tank with good juice capacity. Narrowed it down to the Ammit 25 and the Pharaoh RTA. Pharaoh due to the extended tank section. But Im willing to sacrifice 2.5mls of capacity if the flavor is better on the Ammit. Any comments on this would help. Thanks guys


I don't have the Pharaoh but the Ammit is a monster for flavor. Extremely intense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Alex said:


> I don't get any spitback, this is my build spec:
> 
> 2.5mm ID Clapton coil - 0.4ohm - positioned as low as possible to bottom airflow
> barber shop rayon/cotton - just a snug fit
> 40Watts - 60/40 pg/vg
> 510 driptip
> airflow half open.
> mod power - normal.


I find that less is more cotton wise,I'm getting great flavor with mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SarChasm

Can anyone advise how the Ammit 25 compares to the Troll RTA. 
I'm currently using the Troll RTA but am at a loss for words at the high juice consumption.


----------



## Alex

SarChasm said:


> Can anyone advise how the Ammit 25 compares to the Troll RTA.
> I'm currently using the Troll RTA but am at a loss for words at the high juice consumption.



I use the Ammit 25, and the juice consumption is pretty high, but it also depends on the wattage, lower power is better in this regard. At 28-30w it's not bad.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Having a few issues with my AMMIT 25 

Coil specs:
ss316l stapled clapton
0.19 ohms
VW: 52-55w

I've made sure everything on my tank is tightly put together, close the juice (as well as air) holes but yet when I take the top cap off to refill it I still see bubbles.

I've re-wicked it a few times (thin and thick) and I get massive spitting the first few hits, thereafter all is well. I thought changing to the 5ml tank would solve the issue but it hasn't.

as mentioned, once the first few draws are done all is well and the flavour is amazing!

Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## SarChasm

Alex said:


> I use the Ammit 25, and the juice consumption is pretty high, but it also depends on the wattage, lower power is better in this regard. At 28-30w it's not bad.



Thanks for the quick response.
For the coils currently in the Troll, I dont think I can run 30W. Dual coils reading at 0.20 ohms, vaping it at 60W.


----------



## Hakhan

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Having a few issues with my AMMIT 25
> 
> Coil specs:
> ss316l stapled clapton
> 0.19 ohms
> VW: 52-55w
> 
> I've made sure everything on my tank is tightly put together, close the juice (as well as air) holes but yet when I take the top cap off to refill it I still see bubbles.
> 
> I've re-wicked it a few times (thin and thick) and I get massive spitting the first few hits, thereafter all is well. I thought changing to the 5ml tank would solve the issue but it hasn't.
> 
> as mentioned, once the first few draws are done all is well and the flavour is amazing!
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here?


my understanding is you will always get bubbles as you are breaking the vacuum. if you getting dry hits then it could be an airlock issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Hakhan said:


> my understanding is you will always get bubbles as you are breaking the vacuum. if you getting dry hits then it could be an airlock issue.



I thought the reason the tank has close-able juice holes was to prevent such. 

My wife's AMMIT 22 works well in this regard, no bubbles, leaks or dry hits at all.


----------



## Alex

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Having a few issues with my AMMIT 25
> 
> Coil specs:
> ss316l stapled clapton
> 0.19 ohms
> VW: 52-55w
> 
> I've made sure everything on my tank is tightly put together, close the juice (as well as air) holes but yet when I take the top cap off to refill it I still see bubbles.
> 
> I've re-wicked it a few times (thin and thick) and I get massive spitting the first few hits, thereafter all is well. I thought changing to the 5ml tank would solve the issue but it hasn't.
> 
> as mentioned, once the first few draws are done all is well and the flavour is amazing!
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here?



Bubbles rising up from the juice ports is a sure sign that your wick is doing it's job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wimmas

Got my Ammit 25mm two days ago. First build was a bit of an issue - popping and spitback like mad. Googled a bit and with some experience from my Ammit 22mm I got it right. No leaking, spitback or popping, just perfect now.

A few things which might help others when building: 

1. The cotton needs to be quite tight through the coil
2. Cotton needs to be combed out and extremely fluffy
3. Cotton should just touch the base of the juice well

My build:

Coil - 0.4 Pre-built Clapton
Cotton - Bacon Bits
Watts - 40w

A few things which might help others when filling the tank with juice:

1. Close the juice and air flows
2. Fill the tank
3. Screw back the top
4. Tilt the tank upside down (Quickly)
5. Open juice flow, then airflow (Quickly)
6. Tilt the tank bank to it's normal position

Apparently tilting it produces some seal.

That's it! That's all I did with not a single drop of leaking juice, no spitback or popping. It's been working perfect for probably 6 tanks now, and passes the overnight test no issues.

First I had the 2ml tank on but it seemed to be chowing the juice and I had to fill too often. Put the 5ml tank on and I'm not sure if it's my imagination but it seems to be using less juice. It feels like I'm vaping for ages before I need to refill.

When doing my next build I'll post some pics.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

SarChasm said:


> Can anyone advise how the Ammit 25 compares to the Troll RTA.
> I'm currently using the Troll RTA but am at a loss for words at the high juice consumption.


Don't know about the Troll though I hear good things,that said the Ammit has excellent flavor, it is in the upper echelon in this respect IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Wimmas said:


> Got my Ammit 25mm two days ago. First build was a bit of an issue - popping and spitback like mad. Googled a bit and with some experience from my Ammit 22mm I got it right. No leaking, spitback or popping, just perfect now.
> 
> A few things which might help others when building:
> 
> 1. The cotton needs to be quite tight through the coil
> 2. Cotton needs to be combed out and extremely fluffy
> 3. Cotton should just touch the base of the juice well
> 
> My build:
> 
> Coil - 0.4 Pre-built Clapton
> Cotton - Bacon Bits
> Watts - 40w
> 
> A few things which might help others when filling the tank with juice:
> 
> 1. Close the juice and air flows
> 2. Fill the tank
> 3. Screw back the top
> 4. Tilt the tank upside down (Quickly)
> 5. Open juice flow, then airflow (Quickly)
> 6. Tilt the tank bank to it's normal position
> 
> Apparently tilting it produces some seal.
> 
> That's it! That's all I did with not a single drop of leaking juice, no spitback or popping. It's been working perfect for probably 6 tanks now, and passes the overnight test no issues.
> 
> First I had the 2ml tank on but it seemed to be chowing the juice and I had to fill too often. Put the 5ml tank on and I'm not sure if it's my imagination but it seems to be using less juice. It feels like I'm vaping for ages before I need to refill.
> 
> When doing my next build I'll post some pics.


@Wimmas ,have you noticed any loss of flavor with the bigger glass?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Wimmas said:


> Got my Ammit 25mm two days ago. First build was a bit of an issue - popping and spitback like mad. Googled a bit and with some experience from my Ammit 22mm I got it right. No leaking, spitback or popping, just perfect now.
> 
> A few things which might help others when building:
> 
> 1. The cotton needs to be quite tight through the coil
> 2. Cotton needs to be combed out and extremely fluffy
> 3. Cotton should just touch the base of the juice well
> 
> My build:
> 
> Coil - 0.4 Pre-built Clapton
> Cotton - Bacon Bits
> Watts - 40w
> 
> A few things which might help others when filling the tank with juice:
> 
> 1. Close the juice and air flows
> 2. Fill the tank
> 3. Screw back the top
> 4. Tilt the tank upside down (Quickly)
> 5. Open juice flow, then airflow (Quickly)
> 6. Tilt the tank bank to it's normal position
> 
> Apparently tilting it produces some seal.
> 
> That's it! That's all I did with not a single drop of leaking juice, no spitback or popping. It's been working perfect for probably 6 tanks now, and passes the overnight test no issues.
> 
> First I had the 2ml tank on but it seemed to be chowing the juice and I had to fill too often. Put the 5ml tank on and I'm not sure if it's my imagination but it seems to be using less juice. It feels like I'm vaping for ages before I need to refill.
> 
> When doing my next build I'll post some pics.



Thanks a mil! Will attempt another build tonight!


----------



## NelsonNever

I bought the Ammit 22mm to fit on my SMOK OSUB 80w and it works exactly to my liking. Now I am in envy of the Ammit 25mm after reading the thread and it's driving me crazy.

I found that a simple spaced coil works best for the Ammit 22mm, though it could wick a little bit faster even if it does wick fast enough for me. I now even prefer it over my Serpent SMM by Wotofo.

Will have to get the Ammit 25mm for my Aegis Mod though as the 22mm just looks a little out of place on top of the Aegis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I've rewicked my AMMIT wit ha much thicker wick last night and so far so good. Close the juice holes, open the top cap and I still get bubbles but I've tried the "turn upside down and open the juice holes method" and it's reduced the spitting drastically. I however, haven't chain vaped a tank so I'm not sure about dry hits. That said it's passed the overnight test with no leaking at all! 

As for my wife's AMMIT 22, I just love the way the deck's laid out. It's the simplest thing in the world to coil and wick. 

Thanks for all the help guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran

Hmmmm. Must try the claptons. Using normal Ni80 24g. Love the tank replaced my TFV8. Awesome tank.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Ozeran said:


> Hmmmm. Must try the claptons. Using normal Ni80 24g. Love the tank replaced my TFV8. Awesome tank.



I've been a clapton/flapton fan since I've first tried it. The flavour is incredible.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

NelsonNever said:


> I bought the Ammit 22mm to fit on my SMOK OSUB 80w and it works exactly to my liking. Now I am in envy of the Ammit 25mm after reading the thread and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> I found that a simple spaced coil works best for the Ammit 22mm, though it could wick a little bit faster even if it does wick fast enough for me. I now even prefer it over my Serpent SMM by Wotofo.
> 
> Will have to get the Ammit 25mm for my Aegis Mod though as the 22mm just looks a little out of place on top of the Aegis.



Don't discount the 22, I think it's amazing when coiled and wicked correctly. I actually am thinking about getting rid of my Fuchai 213 and other 24mm tanks and getting a single-battery mod paired with an AMMIT 22 for travelling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NelsonNever

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Don't discount the 22, I think it's amazing when coiled and wicked correctly. I actually am thinking about getting rid of my Fuchai 213 and other 24mm tanks and getting a single-battery mod paired with an AMMIT 22 for travelling.


Oh yes! Don't get me wrong. I love my Ammit 22mm. I literally don't go anywhere without it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

kev mac said:


> @Wimmas ,have you noticed any loss of flavor with the bigger glass?



Yes, there is a loss of flavour with the 5ml tank, however, it's not muted. 

I guess it's subjective. I used to smoke cigarettes, so I'm quite happy with the amount of flavour I get from the 5ml tank. The flavour increases significantly as you close up the airflow. At about half way the flavour is very good, and the airflow on this tank is quite significant so one can close it a bit. I like smoking my favourite adv juices on the 5ml.

To test new flavours I'd suggest using the 2ml tank, or an RDA if you have one.

Just did another build now - very easy, no spitback or popping and not a single drop of leakage (Forgot to take pics of the damn build)


----------



## kev mac

Wimmas said:


> Yes, there is a loss of flavour with the 5ml tank, however, it's not muted.
> 
> I guess it's subjective. I used to smoke cigarettes, so I'm quite happy with the amount of flavour I get from the 5ml tank. The flavour increases significantly as you close up the airflow. At about half way the flavour is very good, and the airflow on this tank is quite significant so one can close it a bit. I like smoking my favourite adv juices on the 5ml.
> 
> To test new flavours I'd suggest using the 2ml tank, or an RDA if you have one.
> 
> Just did another build now - very easy, no spitback or popping and not a single drop of leakage (Forgot to take pics of the damn build)


I think I'll stay with the smaller glass as I'm an incurable flavor chaser.It's quite easy to refill and I will only use it for short trips in the car.I have so many tanks and many are large capacity like my Mod Father or Aromamizer plus (30 ml)but I think the Ammit is one of the best for flavor with the smaller glass so why mess with a winner?
Happy vapes bro'!


----------



## Wimmas

As promised, here are a few pics of my build on the Ammit 25mm. Did it today, another flawless build:

Here's the Clapton 0.4 ohm coil screwed on. The overhang I just take a pliers and move it up and down until it snaps of flush with the build deck.





Coil is not too high or low over the airflow holes underneath.





I use Bacon strips cotton.





Once you have your piece of cotton, tear it apart (It should still stick together as one piece). Then roll it up in it's length between your fingers.





Pull it through the coil. Should be sort of tight (Not too tight that you pull the coil around while pulling the cotton through - I'd say medium tight).





Cut it the right length. I usually cut it so that it touches the bottom of the well on the build deck, slightly longer. Then comb it with a toothpick to get rid of excess cotton. Once you've combed it, cut off the excess cotton.





Once you get rid of the excess cotton and fluffed the cotton, cut off the top part as shown with the red lines.





Cut the edges in a half moon shape.





This is the final stage. Cotton is nice and fluffy and edges are trimmed. Just lays nicely on the well of the juice holes.








Tuck it in so the cotton hangs straight down the juice wells (Don't force it in and the cotton must HANG, this is important for wicking)











Juice it up and fire a few times while juicing.





Once you've juiced it up and fired a few times, make sure the cotton lays nicely in the juice well with no overhang or covering the airflow. If all looks neat, put on your tank and fill. Make sure airflow and juice flow is closed when you fill the tank. Once filled, screw on the top with the driptip, turn it upside down then open the juice flow, then the airflow, turn back to it's normal position. First fire it a few times to ensure there is no spitback (it might shoot up a few hot juice shots but that's it). Start chain vaping the hell out of it and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome picture tutorial @Wimmas 
Great photos and lots of detail
I liked the red lines showing what you need to cut where
Very nice!


----------



## Bearshare

so single or dual ammit ?


----------



## Marius van Tonder

@Wimmas Thanks a million for the detailed tutorial. I have no leaks or dry hits and flavour is awesome. One question, what ID is your coil that you use?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Bearshare said:


> so single or dual ammit ?



Tried both; single FTW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SarChasm

Hi all

Having recently got one of these tanks, I seem to be of the lucky few to experience no dry hits nor airflow leaks.
However, for the past week, I have noticed that when closing the juice flow control to refill, some juice oozes out. Not out the airflow but out of the recess between moving juice flow and static airflow (not sure if this description makes sense).
Never happened when I first started using it.

Any ideas? 
Could it be a simple o-ring replace?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Having recently got one of these tanks, I seem to be of the lucky few to experience no dry hits nor airflow leaks.
> However, for the past week, I have noticed that when closing the juice flow control to refill, some juice oozes out. Not out the airflow but out of the recess between moving juice flow and static airflow (not sure if this description makes sense).
> Never happened when I first started using it.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Could it be a simple o-ring replace?



This happens to me too, RTA life.


----------



## Alex

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Having recently got one of these tanks, I seem to be of the lucky few to experience no dry hits nor airflow leaks.
> However, for the past week, I have noticed that when closing the juice flow control to refill, some juice oozes out. Not out the airflow but out of the recess between moving juice flow and static airflow (not sure if this description makes sense).
> Never happened when I first started using it.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Could it be a simple o-ring replace?



The juice flow control should only ever be turned clockwise, sounds like you are doing the opposite, which will unscrew the chimney section. If I understand you correctly that is.


----------



## SarChasm

Alex said:


> The juice flow control should only ever be turned clockwise, sounds like you are doing the opposite, which will unscrew the chimney section. If I understand you correctly that is.



I always close it the JFC when refilling, is it possible to both open and close only going clockwise?


----------



## Alex

SarChasm said:


> I always close it the JCF when refilling, is it possible to both open and close only going clockwise?



No, check the o-rings then

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SarChasm

Alex said:


> No, check the o-rings then



Will do so when she's empty next and revert, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

SarChasm said:


> I always close it the JFC when refilling, is it possible to both open and close only going clockwise?


Yes turn clockwise to close it off then keeping turning clockwise to open. If you turn anti-clockwise you will be loosening the tank and breaking the seal.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SarChasm

Dubz said:


> Yes turn clockwise to close it off then keeping turning clockwise to open. If you turn anti-clockwise you will be loosening the tank and breaking the seal.



Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but it only goes clockwise so far until it stops turning completely?


----------



## Dubz

SarChasm said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but it only clockwise so far until it stops turning completely?


If you turn the tank clockwise it will keep turning until you stop turning it. It does not have a stopping point.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SarChasm

Dubz said:


> If you turn the tank clockwise it will keep turning until you stop turning it. It does not have a stopping point.



Then I must be doing something wrong, mine stops turning clockwise once it's fully tight against the base.
Let me take the tank apart when I'm home and put it together again and see.


----------



## Dubz

SarChasm said:


> Then I must be doing something wrong, mine stops turning clockwise once it's fully tight against the base.
> Let me take the tank apart when I'm home and put it together again and see.


Just turn the "tank section" not the base.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SarChasm

Dubz said:


> Just turn the "tank section" not the base.



Ok, my sincere apologies. Turned out to be user error. (this is why we can't have nice things  )
Removed from the mod, grabbed the airflow and started turning. 
She loosened up and is now rotating as designed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707

Decided to pick up the Ammit 25 @Naeem had for sale the other day. Really had to twist my own arm due to previous hiccups with other RTA’s and getting the wicking right to avoid dry hits, leaking etc. 

And am I glad I did! I must say though, it’s probably cheaper to fill my car because it is quite a thirsty bugger but I was expecting it and it is worth it IMO for the vape you get at the price point. 

Nice little 3mm Ni80 Fused Clapton coil with the airflow 1/4 open and I am really enjoying the vape. No dry hits yet and no leaks so definitely a happy chappy!! 

This thread with all the feedback and pointers on how to wick etc really helped so big plus on that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ozeran

Wimmas said:


> As promised, here are a few pics of my build on the Ammit 25mm. Did it today, another flawless build:
> 
> Here's the Clapton 0.4 ohm coil screwed on. The overhang I just take a pliers and move it up and down until it snaps of flush with the build deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coil is not too high or low over the airflow holes underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Bacon strips cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have your piece of cotton, tear it apart (It should still stick together as one piece). Then roll it up in it's length between your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull it through the coil. Should be sort of tight (Not too tight that you pull the coil around while pulling the cotton through - I'd say medium tight).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut it the right length. I usually cut it so that it touches the bottom of the well on the build deck, slightly longer. Then comb it with a toothpick to get rid of excess cotton. Once you've combed it, cut off the excess cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get rid of the excess cotton and fluffed the cotton, cut off the top part as shown with the red lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the edges in a half moon shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the final stage. Cotton is nice and fluffy and edges are trimmed. Just lays nicely on the well of the juice holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck it in so the cotton hangs straight down the juice wells (Don't force it in and the cotton must HANG, this is important for wicking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juice it up and fire a few times while juicing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've juiced it up and fired a few times, make sure the cotton lays nicely in the juice well with no overhang or covering the airflow. If all looks neat, put on your tank and fill. Make sure airflow and juice flow is closed when you fill the tank. Once filled, screw on the top with the driptip, turn it upside down then open the juice flow, then the airflow, turn back to it's normal position. First fire it a few times to ensure there is no spitback (it might shoot up a few hot juice shots but that's it). Start chain vaping the hell out of it and enjoy!



This is awesome helped a lot. Thank you.


----------



## vicTor

hi, a shot in the dark, but does anyone know where i could get the original drip tip the ammit 25 comes out with please ?


----------



## StaticX

Hi All

Hope its fine i ask this here.

I bought an Ammit 25 two days ago. So its my first time to wick but i cant get it right to save my life.

I have watch countless videos and even wicked it as per instructions on here, but i get spit back all the way.

I have my own topic in hardware》RTA》my first RTA, if anyone could give me some advice.

I have received so much help from members already, just dont know what else to do

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

StaticX said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope its fine i ask this here.
> 
> I bought an Ammit 25 two days ago. So its my first time to wick but i cant get it right to save my life.
> 
> I have watch countless videos and even wicked it as per instructions on here, but i get spit back all the way.
> 
> I have my own topic in hardware》RTA》my first RTA, if anyone could give me some advice.
> 
> I have received so much help from members already, just dont know what else to do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Can you post a few close up shots, that are in focus @Static 

It's easier to diagnose the problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Alex said:


> Can you post a few close up shots, that are in focus @Static
> 
> It's easier to diagnose the problem.


I will take more when i try tomorrow again but here are some of the one i did before i left work














Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

StaticX said:


> I will take more when i try tomorrow again but here are some of the one i did before i left work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



To be honest, with that type of build spit back will be bound to occur, what wattage are you running at ?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## StaticX

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> To be honest, with that type of build spit back will be bound to occur, what wattage are you running at ?


Well all honesty is highly appreciated, seeing as the only way i will get it right is with the help of forum members.

My drag auto adjusted to 80w but i tested it from 50w.

What can i do to improve the build?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor

StaticX said:


> Well all honesty is highly appreciated, seeing as the only way i will get it right is with the help of forum members.
> 
> My drag auto adjusted to 80w but i tested it from 50w.
> 
> What can i do to improve the build?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@StaticX have you got any less exotic wire to try ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Besides spitback are you having any issues with dry hits or leaking ??

Well you can try a simple round wire build (A1, NI80, SS316L) and see if it still pops and take it from there

See with that build, there is a few hollow crevices where juice collects (more juice = more flavour and clouds) , as the wire heats up the juice closest to the coil will vaporise quicker than the juice at the top of said “crevice” causing a pop (like the bubbles of a freshly poured Coke) with pushes micro droplets to “jump” off of the coil and smacking your mouth

Try adjust your wattage up and down ( can’t remember how I solved it when I still used twisted wire ) and see if there is a magic sweet spot... I know just a slight bit more than diddly squat about your mod but I’m sure it has a preheat function which you can set when you find the magic wattage

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @StaticX I agree with @Smoke_A_Llama and @vicTor 

That exotic wire might be the cause of the problem.

Perhaps try with normal round wire NI80 or Kanthal - and see how the vape is on that.
You might find its something you prefer.

With vaping one needs to try lots of different builds - sometimes one gets a huge surprise.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StaticX

@Smoke_A_LIama

I have not had any dry hits and no leaking at all. I will try and get some simple wire pre-built coils and test again. I do appreciate the detailed explanation of how the spit back comes to be.

@vicTor

I only have the following coils

Coil Master Skynet set (there are some different coils in the set)

Demon Killer Alien v2 0.25ohm

And then the coils as per current build Geek Vape Staples

Uhmm i take it they are all exotic coils

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

StaticX said:


> @Smoke_A_LIama
> 
> I have not had any dry hits and no leaking at all. I will try and get some simple wire pre-built coils and test again. I do appreciate the detailed explanation of how the spit back comes to be.
> 
> @vicTor
> 
> I only have the following coils
> 
> Coil Master Skynet set (there are some different coils in the set)
> 
> Demon Killer Alien v2 0.25ohm
> 
> And then the coils as per current build Geek Vape Staples
> 
> Uhmm i take it they are all exotic coils
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Try the fused or flat Clapton coil from the skynet box

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

StaticX said:


> @Smoke_A_LIama
> 
> I have not had any dry hits and no leaking at all. I will try and get some simple wire pre-built coils and test again. I do appreciate the detailed explanation of how the spit back comes to be.
> 
> @vicTor
> 
> I only have the following coils
> 
> Coil Master Skynet set (there are some different coils in the set)
> 
> Demon Killer Alien v2 0.25ohm
> 
> And then the coils as per current build Geek Vape Staples
> 
> Uhmm i take it they are all exotic coils
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@StaticX I'm also new to coils etc, but in my ammit with simpler wire there are no issues at all, try one of the others you mention you have and let us know

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

@StaticX, all the comments have been spot on, I don't make coils everyday like I once used to. But the coils that are currently installed are fairly simple standard coils, using very tightly twisted wire which I did myself using a drill some time ago... My solution to the spitback/popping thing is to wick the coil extremely tight, which usually works. But sometimes it's easier to just make a new coil. 

Here's a quick demo of the method I use to make my twisted wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan

@StaticX 
your coils look like they are one turn too many. as above try a simple build or like a Clapton or fused Clapton with 3mm ID. there needs to be some space is the deck with your coils installed for air to move around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

I received my Ammit 25 last week Thursday, today is Monday... All I can say is WOW! This tank is pumping!
This is my first RTA ever, so had a bit of a learning curve building my own coil and wicking it just right. Luckily I have a colleague at work who gave me advice (and also recommended this RTA), as well as this thread.

I "downed" a 2 ml tank in 20mins... so I switched to the 5ml glass they provide in the box. This allows me more or less an hour's chain-vaping (roughly).

There is a bit of a flavor difference between the 2ml and 5ml tanks, but I find turning the airflow one or 2 clicks closed from the open position amps up the flavor.

Power: 35W
Coil: Ni80 Fused Clapton wire, 28ga*2+35ga
Resistance: 0.62 Ohms
Wick: Cotton Bacon V2
Tank: Extended 5ml
Tools: Coil Master Mini Kit
Juice: All of them! 
Style: Chain-Vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the tank and getting it going @Brommer !
Chain vaping through all your juices on a newly set up tank ---> lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

Silver said:


> Congrats on the tank and getting it going @Brommer !
> Chain vaping through all your juices on a newly set up tank ---> lovely



LOL, thanks Silver. Chain Smoker turned Chain Vaper, lunging/luving it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

Brommer said:


> I received my Ammit 25 last week Thursday, today is Monday... All I can say is WOW! This tank is pumping!
> This is my first RTA ever, so had a bit of a learning curve building my own coil and wicking it just right. Luckily I have a colleague at work who gave me advice (and also recommended this RTA), as well as this thread.
> 
> I "downed" a 2 ml tank in 20mins... so I switched to the 5ml glass they provide in the box. This allows me more or less an hour's chain-vaping (roughly).
> 
> There is a bit of a flavor difference between the 2ml and 5ml tanks, but I find turning the airflow one or 2 clicks closed from the open position amps up the flavor.
> 
> Power: 35W
> Coil: Ni80 Fused Clapton wire, 28ga*2+35ga
> Resistance: 0.62 Ohms
> Wick: Cotton Bacon V2
> Tank: Extended 5ml
> Tools: Coil Master Mini Kit
> Juice: All of them!
> Style: Chain-Vaping



Happy for you bro! I have been using the Ammit 25mm single for the last year and it is really the best single coil RTA I have ever had. The flavour on it is just impeccable. I've tried two RDA's - Dead Rabbit and Hadaly, and the flavour of the Ammit 25mm is on par with both of them if not better.

The build I like on it is a Ni80 Fused Clapton around 0.3 ohm, 40w, with some Cotton Bacon V2 / Prime on the 5ml tank. The flavour is just on another level.

Oh and the best of it all is this tank is awesome with any type of juice, which is rare. I mostly vape bakery and dessert, and it tastes GREAT in it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brommer

Wimmas said:


> Happy for you bro! I have been using the Ammit 25mm single for the last year and it is really the best single coil RTA I have ever had. The flavour on it is just impeccable. I've tried two RDA's - Dead Rabbit and Hadaly, and the flavour of the Ammit 25mm is on par with both of them if not better.
> 
> The build I like on it is a Ni80 Fused Clapton around 0.3 ohm, 40w, with some Cotton Bacon V2 / Prime on the 5ml tank. The flavour is just on another level.
> 
> Oh and the best of it all is this tank is awesome with any type of juice, which is rare. I mostly vape bakery and dessert, and it tastes GREAT in it!



Thanks Wimmas! I am really enjoying this tank. The coil building and wicking is still a bit of a learning curve for me. From time to time I experience leaking. It seems to be coming from the air holes. Someone suggested I switch back to the 2ml glass to see if it makes a difference. I doubt it though, my feeling is that it has to do with the way I am wicking. 

Nevertheless, enjoying all flavors immensely! Being a dessert-man myself, I concur with your observations fully!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Check out some Ammit Reviews on YOUTUBE.
CHANNEL: MOFO VAPES
https://youtu.be/N-H4E9VaOtI

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

This Ammit RTA thread has been most usefully, got a Ammit a month ago and wicked it first time right and every other time since with the info I got of this thread, thanks @Greyz for the wicking tutorial.

For what’s its worth the Ammit 25 rocks with a Coil Factor Amplified Alien Coil at 28w to 34w. This RTA makes better flavour with a cooler vape IMHO - Fruity or Desert it just works better this way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer

I have to say, I have vaped a couple of different RTA's the past couple of months, but the Ammit is really bang for buck. If you take it's cost and the results in flavor and vapor production, this is a no brainer... every time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Have had this RTA for a year packed it away and started using it again this week. Put in a selfmade fused clapton reading at .22ohm. and wow, the flavor is amazing the cloud is good and the Gold Look really does look sexy...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

